#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  What are the hardware requirements for best 3D rendering?

## Dhiya

Which processor, grpahic cards is best for quick 3D rendering? Let me know about the hardware.

----------


## MDilbara

> Which processor, grpahic cards is best for quick 3D rendering? Let me know about the hardware.



Rather than just specifying a particular model, its better if you search for a card based on these factors. 


GPU (Graphics Processing Unit) - The key thing for the Graphics rendering. The poplar ones out there in the market are NVIDIA and AMD.Don't forget to think about the cooling mechanism of the GPU, it's very important to have your system cool.Next is the Memory of the graphics card - Higher the memory, better the outputLast but not least, think about the price and compatibility. Compatibility lies on the slots and stuff on your computer, and obviously price matters. As i know, NVIDIA is little expensive than MSI, it's up to you to decide.

Now, benchmark few popular card based on these types, and check the availability and price in the market, you'll simply end up in your card model. 

Cheers!

----------


## Dhiya

Thank you so much for sharing this with me.
Cheers. :Smile:

----------

